
How to start, publish and fail in 3 weeks - Red_Tarsius
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/RohanWadsworth/20140124/209301/How_to_start_publish_and_fail_in_1_week.php
======
yohann305
You will find priceless info on how to master the business side of the mobile
app industry on the Mobile App Flipping Podcast, at blog.appFresh.us

------
alashley
The free version of your game does some funky things after a round of playing.

